# Clinger



## pugnacious33 (Dec 13, 2009)

One last stubborn red leaf hanging on this vine. Shot with a Canon EF100 Macro, ISO 640, 1/40th handheld.







Another shot I took aftere the rain stopped.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 14, 2009)

#2 :thumbup:


----------



## GregR (Dec 14, 2009)

I rather like the 2nd one better.  Just speaks to me more.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 19, 2009)

GregR said:


> I rather like the 2nd one better.  Just speaks to me more.



Me too.  #1 looks  flat to me, like you missed the focus on the leaf.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ron Evers said:


> #1 looks flat to me, like you missed the focus on the leaf.


----------

